# What the tecnique to Snell a Hook



## seacer

Fellows

What is the best technique or knot used on fluorocarbon line for hook / jig head? 

Searacer


----------



## Jean Scurtu

seacer said:


> Fellows
> 
> What is the best technique or knot used on fluorocarbon line for hook / jig head?
> 
> Searacer


:texasflag

PALOMAR knot.


----------



## lil mambo

From th.e looks of things you are inquiring about rigging for tarpon. Snelling is definitely the way to go. There are a number of different ways to snell. I have 2 suggestions. 1. google is your friend, you can find plenty of tutorials on snelling hooks. find the one you are most comfortable with tieing and do some practice runs then do a pull test to make sure it is holding to your expectations. with that being said make sure any method you use starts by threading from the inside of your hook going out.
2.find the softest fluorocarbon available, my preference is yo-zuri. Good luck


----------



## seacer

Thanks Jean

This knot is good for a hard pulling Red Fish?

Searacer 


Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> PALOMAR knot.


----------



## addison12

The Snell knot requires wrapping a loop around the hook. When tightening the knot, hold the turns under your fingers to ensure they snug down neatly.


----------



## matagordamudskipper

Look up Tie Fast. I bought both sizes, with the large tie fast I can snell up to 200# have not tried anything heavier. I use snell for circle hooks


----------



## Muddskipper




----------



## GeeTee

Mudskipper, thanks - i snell all my steel cable for circle hooks for shark fishing, i always end up with torn/ripped fingers, this tool is going to save my life!!!! Green to you


----------



## Category6

hard to snell a jig head. I think this post needs a clarification. Pound test of the leader, what you're tying to, what type of fishing you're doing, what type of baits.


----------

